

Graphs by MIT Students Show the Enormously Intrusive Nature of Metadata - kanche
https://www.aclu.org/blog/technology-and-liberty-national-security/graphs-mit-students-show-enormously-intrusive-nature

======
etanazir
Data also has value. Should we as a people refrain from capturing value and
let it dissipate into nothingness?

